

Flat design in print? - mvbrasil
https://www.medium.com/design-ux/73745b834d81

======
ffaj
What the hell is the author talking about? Swiss style graphic design has been
around forever and is by and large "flat". It's been massively influential
worldwide.

~~~
zerohp
Absolutely agreed. It's like the author has never seen a magazine. Flat design
has been around since color print became common.

